# Baby Lemmings



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

this is my pairs second litter only two but sooooo cute:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Lemmings!!!!!!!!


They are Gorgeous!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw! How cute are they?? :flrt:


----------



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

just dont let them go near any cliffs  apart from that there pretty kool :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

khaostim666 said:


> just dont let them go near any cliffs  apart from that there pretty kool :2thumb:


If I had a £1................


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awwwwww :flrt:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

i want 1 but oh wont let me they are only£15 from simonsrodents but they want £30 delivery, they are so cute how could i talk my oh round


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pm Pgag1_york think thats right hes in York and breeds them, I got mine from him


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Never seen these little lemmings before (only on game and they were green)

Tell me more bout them they are so cute!!!! WOW :flrt:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG how cute are they!!!!! :flrt: i didnt know people kept lemmings!
then again i didnt know people kept alot of things until this forum...
are they friendly?


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

:2thumb:well done, they are so cute at that age,

was it you askin about pygmy mice the other day? i have a cpl ready soon, no idea on sex tho yet?


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Aww they are so cute!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

They look very sweet!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

pgag_1_york said:


> :2thumb:well done, they are so cute at that age,
> 
> was it you askin about pygmy mice the other day? i have a cpl ready soon, no idea on sex tho yet?



it was me I only have one now


----------

